# Jesus is Muslim



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

If you have any questions visit www.ask-a-muslim.com

We all serve the same God.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Ha!


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

Allah was a pre Islamic pagan deity ,a territorial demonic fallen angel
not my god
My God is a loving father who desires fellowship with his children ,not a god who demands jihad against the infidels


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Troll. Just someone trying to stir the pot. There is about as much truth to this thread as there are people living inside the son. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't judge me please.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Shut the heck up, nobody is judging you, may not agree thou.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

No one is judging you. You are either coming here to stir the pot or you are totally misguided. Either way, pointing that out isn't judging you. It's just the obvious. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Judge not a person, but their actions.
There is a difference


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Why would I ask a muslim anything except how soon is he going back to his sand pit?


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

* Proverbs 6:16-19 ESV *

There are six things that the Lord hates, seven that are an abomination to him: haughty eyes*, a lying tongue, *and hands that shed innocent blood*, a heart that devises wicked plans, feet that make haste to run to evil, a false witness who breathes out lies, and one who sows discord among brothers*


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

dan_wrider said:


> Ha!


That's typical...



KeeperTX said:


> Don't judge me please.


Trolling.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

finkikin said:


> That's typical...
> 
> Trolling.


Sorry Finkikin. I never post here as I'm sure I know less about God and the Bible than anyone here. Maybe I just looked at Keppers post a lil differently than most of you. Can't help it, I found it somewhat amusing.:brew2:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jesus was a Jew, and he died for all of mankind.......................that put faith in him.


----------

